# Which is more cringe: ageplay/ddlg or furries?



## ooglywoogly (Nov 21, 2019)

just curious as to what other people's opinions on this are.

*i want to make a VERY IMPORTANT DISTINCTION that i am NOT asking "which is worse, pedophilia or bestiality?"* because you're an idiot if you think animals being abused is somehow worse than literal children being abused. for the sake of the debate, let's presume no actual illegal activity is happening.

by "ageplay" i mean people who get off pretending to be babies or little kids. people who wear diapers or kids' underwear, color with crayons, use baby talk, and want to get fucked by their "daddy"/"mommy"; and from the other side, people who want to fuck people pretending to be children. you could argue that a lot of people into this are suffering from trauma, but to me that's an explanation but not an excuse (perpetuating abuse is a bad coping mechanism). for fun, we can also lump in people who watch or read loli/shota in this category as well, since there's a lot of debate over whether this is actually pedo or just really cringe. 

by "furries" i mean people who jerk it to porn of anthropomorphic animals and/or people who fuck in fursuits. i'm also including petplay in this, even though there are a lot of people who are into petplay who don't identify as a furry (like, they don't have a "fursona" or interact with the furry community at all, but they get turned on by wearing a leash and drinking out of a bowl and being locked in a cage). and if we're including loli/shota in ageplay, then catgirls/nekogirls count as furries too. obviously the furry community is a lot larger and more visible, so the cringe is more obvious/plentiful in that sense, but i'm kind of talking about the principle of the thing here.

there's naturally a range to how perverted someone is in either of these categories. you can be "kinda into" it or devote every day of your life to it; you can act like a child/an animal or you can believe that you literally "become" a child/an animal. i think both are gag-worthy when witnessed in public, but i do actually think one is worse than the other. thoughts?


----------



## A shitty ass clover (Nov 21, 2019)

Do ageplay ends up with visits from Chris hansen? if not then it's furries.


----------



## TokiBun (Nov 21, 2019)

Age play is pedophilia lite and includes cringe that can only be called a sub culture for furries: diaper play. 9/10 times diapers are always used in age play and the same can’t be said for furries.
Furries have their defenders but very few people defend DDLG.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Nov 21, 2019)

I’m going to be controversial and say Furries. Now I’m not saying DDLG is good, far from it. But what I am saying is that Furry as a Subculture has managed to sneak it’s disgusting roots into every gross, immoral and just plain deviant fetish. Including Ageplay.
Really what I’m saying is that Furry ends up being the gateway to all disgusting paraphilias whereas Ageplayists(?) are at least less likely to be dipping their disgusting toes into any of the other scum filled ponds.


----------



## crocodilian (Nov 21, 2019)

I don't like your description of ageplay, but it doesn't sound like abuse. It sounds more like an adult living out their fantasies of being/fucking a child through the use of props, costumes and another consenting adult. I would rather they get their fix that way rather than risk them cajoling an _actual_ child.

Similarly I wouldn't have any issues with furries if they kept their antics strictly in the bedroom, but I know quite well they've turned into a sort of sperg mafia. Money laundering, cries of fursecution, blackmail, getting into shootouts with the police, the works. They're consistently the worst group of people I find on the internet.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 21, 2019)

Furry shit is weird but whatever. You wanna pretend to be an animal, fine.

The ageplay shit is innately creepy, especially if it involves sex.


----------



## No Exit (Nov 21, 2019)

The only thing I know about ageplay is that it's usually grown men acting like kids while wanting to be fucked. I don't really see much about pedophilia in that. Maybe the seemingly more rare case of the guy wanting to girl to be a little kid but from what I've seen it's a lot less common.

Furries on the other hand act out their nasty cringe sex fantasies outside the bedroom. They also have stupid costumes for it and demand people treat their fetish like it's some lifestyle you're born with, like a troon.

Ageplay people are creepy and weird but furries are on a whole other level of creepy and weird.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Nov 21, 2019)

Both are running away from who they are by adopting a fake identity. They're both deeply psychologically damaged and should go get some help.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Nov 21, 2019)

I'm a diaperfur who likes to receive.


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (Nov 21, 2019)

The ageplay community has, what? Some doms/daddies being called out for being abusive, weird diaper people who turn their homes into giant cribs and wear a diaper to work, and the occasional borderline pedo obsessed with loli/shota outed as an actual pedo with real cp. DDLG especially is 90% normies who just want some light BDSM with a slight twist that they can do on a Friday evening.

Meanwhile the furry community has all that plus people raping and torturing animals to death, people shooting at cops, people trying to present furrism as a lifestyle that should be indulged in at every moment, all the anarchist/communist/antifa/far-left furries, corruption and gang-like behavior in relation to cons, just degeneracy that spreads to every vice you could think of.


----------



## LazyLizard (Nov 21, 2019)

i feel like ageplay is at a set cringe value while furries can vary from barely cringe to extreme cringe depending on what kind of furry


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Nov 21, 2019)

Furries.
Trust me


----------



## Recoil (Nov 21, 2019)

Daddy's Little Kitten said:


> Furries.
> Trust me


username checks out


----------



## Pukebucket (Nov 21, 2019)

DDlg/Ageplay. They can overlap with furries but where furries range in embarrassing from "sort of weird" to "Jesus Wheezus how is this a person", DDlg/Ageplay fetishists tend to start with the latter as a baseline and get worse from there.


----------



## nekrataal (Nov 21, 2019)

They’re both equally degenerate fetishes, but I have more respect for furries than I do for antifa soyboys after learning about simba lion shooting cops. 


Daddy's Little Kitten said:


> Furries.
> Trust me


Thank you Daddy’s Little Kitten


----------



## Dwight Frye (Nov 21, 2019)

Furries are autistic and obnoxious, but the grown adults pretending to be babies in order to get fucked is just creepy and sick. Might not be a pedo, but it sure doesn't help my perception of you probably secretly wanting to pull a Ian Watkins if that's what you get off to.


----------



## Ashenthorn (Nov 21, 2019)

> people who jerk it to porn of anthropomorphic animals and/or people who fuck in fursuits



The former aren't necessarily furries, the latter definitely are.


----------



## Sperghetti (Nov 21, 2019)

Damn, I think this is a "unstoppable force/immovable object" level paradox. Alternately: "Are babyfurs worse because they want to be animals, or because they want to be babies?"

Anyway, the defining cringe quality for me is the _degree _to which it's taken, but, if we're including anime catgirls/catboys in the furry category, I'm going to have to go with ageplay being the worst in order to defend myself.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Nov 21, 2019)

At least the ageplayers gave us some good copypasta

Daddy be nimble Daddy be quick Daddy has a rock hard dick ! 1⃣cummy 2⃣cummy 3⃣cummy 4⃣! Daddy cums so much he can't cum any more! Ghost cummy Ghost cummy don't be scared! There's always more cummies that can be shared! Daddy makes me ☁squishy☁ Daddy makes me wetDaddy treats me like his little pet! Send this to 69 TRUE Daddy's or else you'll never get any cummies again


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Nov 21, 2019)

Ageplay is pretty fucked up, but I am aware of some men who go along with that stuff because as long as they ignore all the crazy weird shit, it's a way to get a younger, more attractive (but more or differently mentally ill) woman than they might be able to otherwise.

Obviously this does not include 'daddies' with their own Tumblr blogs. Or anyone who acts that shit out in public.

I don't think this is a thing with furries.


----------



## Chichan (Nov 21, 2019)

Freddy Freaker said:


> At least the ageplayers gave us some good copypasta
> 
> Daddy be nimble Daddy be quick Daddy has a rock hard dick ! cummy cummy cummy ! Daddy cums so much he can't cum any more! Ghost cummy Ghost cummy don't be scared! There's always more cummies that can be shared! Daddy makes me ☁squishy☁ Daddy makes me wetDaddy treats me like his little pet! Send this to 69 TRUE Daddy's or else you'll never get any cummies again


I hated that shit so, much people would superchat people to actually say this shit. I just wonder if any of our internet famous friends would say this with enough money cough...Jim...cough.


----------



## SmileyTimeDayCare (Nov 21, 2019)

crocodilian said:


> I don't like your description of ageplay, but it doesn't sound like abuse. It sounds more like an adult living out their fantasies of being/fucking a child through the use of props, costumes and another consenting adult. I would rather they get their fix that way rather than risk them cajoling an _actual_ child.
> 
> Similarly I wouldn't have any issues with furries if they kept their antics strictly in the bedroom, but I know quite well they've turned into a sort of sperg mafia. Money laundering, cries of fursecution, blackmail, getting into shootouts with the police, the works. They're consistently the worst group of people I find on the internet.



You've sold me. Furries are the more degenerate of the two. Someone should turn this into some kind of Tournament of Degeneracy.


----------



## spurger king (Nov 21, 2019)

crocodilian said:


> I know quite well they've turned into a sort of sperg mafia. Money laundering, cries of fursecution, blackmail, getting into shootouts with the police, the works.



Can't forget rainfurrest either. That level of IRL griefing is pretty based so I think furries are cooler than people who get off on larping as pedophiles/molestation victims.


----------



## neverendingmidi (Nov 22, 2019)

Isn't it a horrific slurry of degeneracy between the two? God knows diaperfurs are becoming more common, along with trashbags of used diapers at furrycons.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Nov 22, 2019)

"One should never rank evil, for if one is deemed the worst than one might be tempted to ally with the least."


----------



## Spunt (Nov 22, 2019)

Furries are hilarious and mockable, but ddlg people make my skin fucking crawl in a visceral way.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Nov 22, 2019)

I metaphysically identify as a 16-year-old lassie and like to roleplay as one, does that make me one?


----------



## saralovesjuicyfruit (Nov 23, 2019)

I always see ABDL fetish stuff conflated with pedophilia on this site. I think it’s a fundamental misunderstanding of what it is about dressing and behaving like a baby/toddler that excites people with that fetish. It’s the fact that an adult is not supposed to wear a diaper and do baby stuff. An actual baby doing baby stuff doesn’t do anything for those people because it’s normal and not taboo. 

That said, of course there are surely pedophiles who have diaper fetishes, just like there are surely pedophiles with every other type of fetish. 

As for the question in the OP, any fetish is cringe if you’re putting it out there publicly and making it your core identity. I probably wouldn’t date anyone with either of these kinks though, even if they kept it private.


----------



## Sigma (Nov 23, 2019)

saralovesjuicyfruit said:


> I always see ABDL fetish stuff conflated with pedophilia on this site. I think it’s a fundamental misunderstanding of what it is about dressing and behaving like a baby/toddler that excites people with that fetish. It’s the fact that an adult is not supposed to wear a diaper and do baby stuff. An actual baby doing baby stuff doesn’t do anything for those people because it’s normal and not taboo.
> 
> That said, of course there are surely pedophiles who have diaper fetishes, just like there are surely pedophiles with every other type of fetish.
> 
> As for the question in the OP, any fetish is cringe if you’re putting it out there publicly and making it your core identity. I probably wouldn’t date anyone with either of these kinks though, even if they kept it private.


Well, that and from what I know, it's more about them trying to recapture the feeling of being a kid. Where life is simple and you're generally happier.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 23, 2019)

saralovesjuicyfruit said:


> I always see ABDL fetish stuff conflated with pedophilia on this site. I think it’s a fundamental misunderstanding of what it is about dressing and behaving like a baby/toddler that excites people with that fetish. It’s the fact that an adult is not supposed to wear a diaper and do baby stuff. An actual baby doing baby stuff doesn’t do anything for those people because it’s normal and not taboo.


People like to pretend that there's these clearly defined lines, like the idea of a noble thief, that only steals from x, or the idea of a code of honor among thiefs, or the good-hearted tender whore, or the kind richard gere john. It's nonsense; everything is one big slip 'n slide and you're always moving towards something. People that indulge in taboo activities are moving towards the other related activities in the same area. What I'm saying is that everything is a gateway drug.

Now there are various areas that are more acceptable than others, there are legal and illegal areas. It's completely sensible to be alarmed by people that sexualize baby-attire and baby-activity. You say it yourself; part of the appeal is that it's not normal and that it is taboo. You know what else is not normal and taboo? Pedophilia. It's just a more illegal and extremer expression of the same impulse.


----------



## saralovesjuicyfruit (Nov 23, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> People like to pretend that there's these clearly defined lines, like the idea of a noble thief, that only steals from x, or the idea of a code of honor among thiefs, or the good-hearted tender whore, or the kind richard gere john. It's nonsense; everything is one big slip 'n slide and you're always moving towards something. People that indulge in taboo activities are moving towards the other related activities in the same area. What I'm saying is that everything is a gateway drug.
> 
> Now there are various areas that are more acceptable than others, there are legal and illegal areas. It's completely sensible to be alarmed by people that sexualize baby-attire and baby-activity. You say it yourself; part of the appeal is that it's not normal and that it is taboo. You know what else is not normal and taboo? Pedophilia. It's just a more illegal and extremer expression of the same impulse.



I think it’s absurd to posit that if you like or are attracted to one thing that’s taboo, it’s inevitable that you’re going to do everything else that is taboo. Some guy who gets off on choking a girl out during sex (taboo) isn’t destined to move on to, I don’t know, starring in scat porn. Personal preferences are a thing that exists.


----------



## Sigma (Nov 23, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> People like to pretend that there's these clearly defined lines, like the idea of a noble thief, that only steals from x, or the idea of a code of honor among thiefs, or the good-hearted tender whore, or the kind richard gere john. It's nonsense; everything is one big slip 'n slide and you're always moving towards something. People that indulge in taboo activities are moving towards the other related activities in the same area. What I'm saying is that everything is a gateway drug.
> 
> Now there are various areas that are more acceptable than others, there are legal and illegal areas. It's completely sensible to be alarmed by people that sexualize baby-attire and baby-activity. You say it yourself; part of the appeal is that it's not normal and that it is taboo. You know what else is not normal and taboo? Pedophilia. It's just a more illegal and extremer expression of the same impulse.


I think there's much more nuance than that but I'm sure it's not related to pedophilia the vast majority of the time. Most of them want to be the baby, not mess with a real one.


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Nov 23, 2019)

furries

at least dd/lg degeneracy involves people who want to act like they're human beings


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 23, 2019)

saralovesjuicyfruit said:


> I think it’s absurd to posit that if you like or are attracted to one thing that’s taboo, it’s inevitable that you’re going to do everything else that is taboo. Some guy who gets off on choking a girl out during sex (taboo) isn’t destined to move on to, I don’t know, starring in scat porn. Personal preferences are a thing that exists.



I think it's absurd to say that it never happens or that there is no connection at all. Obviously it isn't completely identical, but do you genuinely believe that the percentage of pedophiles in a pre-selected group of ABDL fetishists is identitical to random sample of population? I think that's very unlikely.

I'm not saying it's completely identical and I'm not saying that every single person with those fetishes are pedophiles. But they are in higher numbers and they are also habituazing themselves towards it.

This postmodern idea of all prefferences being in-born and that everybody is just "born this way", is completely at odds with reality. Our brains function mostly on loops and habits and everything that happens before dopamine boosts (orgasm / achievements / drugs / etc.) is something that gets reinforced very strongly. People that indulge in their every passion will grow more extreme in them compared to people that moderate their indulgement.

And people that habituate themselves to having orgasms with a partner in diapers end up using every kid related thing (including mode of speech, clothes and ways of interacting). They'll seek it out and a number of them will either take naughty pictures of their niece for their internet friends and that's one of the relatively benign active forms of pedophilia that grow out of watering this plant.



Sigma said:


> I think there's much more nuance than that but I'm sure it's not related to pedophilia the vast majority of the time. Most of them want to be the baby, not mess with a real one.



There always is more nuance, but it's rarely sensible starting with a completely nuanced position. And the last thing isn't accurate; the subcommunities tend to split nearly 50/50 (or more 40/40/20 as there's always the group of switch-hitters). And I know I'm gonna topple some sacred cows so it works better to charge in than to step in cautiously.


----------



## Sigma (Nov 23, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> I think it's absurd to say that it never happens or that there is no connection at all. Obviously it isn't completely identical, but do you genuinely believe that the percentage of pedophiles in a pre-selected group of ABDL fetishists is identitical to random sample of population? I think that's very unlikely.
> 
> I'm not saying it's completely identical and I'm not saying that every single person with those fetishes are pedophiles. But they are in higher numbers and they are also habituazing themselves towards it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 23, 2019)

Sigma said:


>



What I write is a mix of the research I've read, personal observations, previous discussions and the conclusions I've drawn from that. What part are you skeptical about? For some parts I have nothing better than "I've seen it and I think this is what it's like". For some parts, I can source the research. Obviously you find some parts contentious.

This is Deep Thought forum; what part do you find hard to even consider being true?


----------



## Sperghetti (Nov 23, 2019)

saralovesjuicyfruit said:


> I think it’s absurd to posit that if you like or are attracted to one thing that’s taboo, it’s inevitable that you’re going to do everything else that is taboo. Some guy who gets off on choking a girl out during sex (taboo) isn’t destined to move on to, I don’t know, starring in scat porn. Personal preferences are a thing that exists.


I think a big distinction that needs to be made here, too, is individuals versus a group.

When we’re talking about individuals, there’s a much better chance that they DO have a line that they aren’t going to cross somewhere, because it bypasses sexy and goes into uncomfortable territory. Most people have some sort of standard of “I’ll do this, but not THAT”.

It’s when you start talking about these things in a group format that it starts getting more extreme, because groups are inevitably going to attract _somebody_ who will always want to push a little farther. (Not to mention the people who show up because they actually get off on the idea of taboo itself.) So it’s much harder for a group to draw a definite line in the sand, because all members will be arguing for that line to be at a different place. And unfortunately, in order to preserve unity, most groups tend to just let that go.


----------



## Sigma (Nov 23, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> What I write is a mix of the research I've read, personal observations, previous discussions and the conclusions I've drawn from that. What part are you skeptical about? For some parts I have nothing better than "I've seen it and I think this is what it's like". For some parts, I can source the research. Obviously you find some parts contentious.
> 
> This is Deep Thought forum; what part do you find hard to even consider being true?


For extraordinary claims, I prefer actual proof rather than a guy saying " Dude, trust me". If I make fun of people, I like to know if it's warranted or not


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 23, 2019)

Sigma said:


> For extraordinary claims, I prefer actual proof rather than a guy saying " Dude, trust me". If I make fun of people, I like to know if it's warranted or not


I'll try again: What claim do you find extraordinary?

I am satisfied with people not trusting the part that is personal experience; just throwing it out there means that the handful of people who seriously consider that it might be true, will sooner see it for what it is when they encounter it. As for the part that is sourcable and researchable; I could share that, but I still have no idea what part you find extraordinary.


----------



## Sigma (Nov 23, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> I'll try again: What claim do you find extraordinary?
> 
> I am satisfied with people not trusting the part that is personal experience; just throwing it out there means that the handful of people who seriously consider that it might be true, will sooner see it for what it is when they encounter it. As for the part that is sourcable and researchable; I could share that, but I still have no idea what part you find extraordinary.


The part about "naughty pictures with their niece", other more alleged extreme forms of that and the split between roles.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Nov 25, 2019)

Both of those fetishes are ridiculously tame in comparison to actual zoophilia and pedophilia, IMO.


----------



## troon patrol (Nov 25, 2019)

Two adults want to role-play I don't care, I* don't *think there's a correlation between that and actual child predators. Furries encompass just about every form of sexual degeneracy including DD/LG and more and also there is a notable correlation to actual zoophilia aka dog fuckers/horse fuckers. Kero and company denied it and we all know how that turned out. 

The odds someone is into DD/LG and a true pedo is much lower than a furry being a dog fucker/true pedo.


----------



## Spedestrian (Nov 25, 2019)

Furries, hands down. Daddy issues are so mundane that a song about them peaked at #19 on Billboard's Mainstream Rock charts on fucking _Christmas._ Until some shit like "I Saw Mommy Yiffing Santa Claws" hits the charts I don't think it's even a contest.


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Nov 25, 2019)

I still don't know what yiffing is and I am happy never knowing.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Nov 26, 2019)

Hardcore redditors  (please don't downvote me!!!)


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Nov 26, 2019)

I'd say adult babies. I saw some Tumblr blog by a guy who was into DDlg. One day he was in the supermarket and overheard a little girl in the next aisle pleading with her mum to buy  her a toy, and he got hard. He swore he wasn't a paedophile and had never thought about it before, but he realised he'd been conditioning himself to be turned on by kiddie things, and someone begging in a little girly voice. He'd developed a sort of Pavlovian response to it. He and his girlfriend stopped it straightaway and just did other sex and fetish stuff, basically to deprogram themselves.
So I see it as more of a gateway drug to paedophilia, or exploiting a sick coping mechanism for an adult who was abused as a kid instead of getting them actual help. With furries, plenty do abuse animals, but most of the time their fursonas are weird fantasy shit like dragons or wolves with tits and forty dicks instead of an actual domestic animal, so they're less likely to act out unless they have another nastier fetish as well.

Edit: Come to think of it, do you get age play that goes in the other direction? Like are there groups of dudes who fantasise about shagging grannies and make their girlfriends wear hairnets and cardigans? I mean there must be, but is it a thing in ageplay groups?


----------



## Calooby (Nov 27, 2019)

I mean I was talking about this with someone earlier who proclaims himself to be a lolicon who isn't attracted to real people like. Why would one find cute sexually attractive? I conflate cute with things that are well, cute and innocent and pure, something you don't want to ever harm and it makes you smile. That includes animals and babies. 

Why someone would want to sexualize either imo it's completely understandable that both are taboo. I don't go to the animal shelter and go "oh yeah these puppies are fucking hot I gotta fuck them all in the ass" I think to myself "omg they're so adorable I wanna boop their noses and cuddle them."


----------



## Mad Asshatter (Nov 27, 2019)

Age-play by a mile. Furries have a range from 'I just want to LARP being a big doofy cartoon animal' to 'Puke' but Ageplay is from start to finish about sexual fantasies about an adult fucking a child. Even if it's both adults, there is that inherent pedo element.

For those that do it, there does seem that tendency to defend it, because Ageplay  gets them off. Guilt or self-disgust isn't conducive to a boner after all, so they need to mentally justify it to make ut 'OK' and not 'You sick fuck, how dare you.'


----------



## FunPosting101 (Dec 22, 2019)

The answer to this question is furries, it's always going to be furries, and anyone who says anything else has not experienced the simply "magical" situation of having a thread on 4chan turn into a furry porn dump because somebody was either upset at the thread existing, thought they were being funny, or both.


----------



## dirtydeanna96 (Dec 22, 2019)

*Op said:

I am NOT asking "which is worse, pedophilia or bestiality?"* 
for the sake of the debate, let's presume no actual illegal activity is happening.
-----------------------------------------

Pedophilia is not illegal.
Child sexual abuse is illegal
DDLG and Ageplay is still pedophilia, you exceptional man
And it's still disgusting.

To  ask about DDLG is to ask about pedophilia.


----------



## frozenrunner (Dec 25, 2019)

I don't care what consenting adults do with one another, even if I dislike it.

That said, gas all furries.


----------



## Death Grip (Dec 25, 2019)

On that slippery slope proposal, I smoked cannabis for years. On a daily basis. From what I was taught at school, this was going to be a gateway drug and would end with me sitting on the floor in an alley, shooting heroin into my veins or smoking crack through a crack pipe .
Guess what? Neither of those scenarios happened and today I can't remember the last time I smoke a fricking joint.
It being Christmas, I have had a few proseccos and a couple of Bailey's. They were very nice and I enjoyed them immensely.
I am not clamouring for a joint or anything harder. 
So for me Gateway scenarios are not a thing. 
Maybe in terms of society getting de-sensitised, in which case, our fight should be; get it back in the bedroom, perve. 
I think the above especially applies to the furry community.


----------



## Bluey (Dec 25, 2019)

AgePlay can be borderline creepy IMO.  I seen stuff such as de aging canon characters and playing them as babies to borderline piss and shit fetish pants shitting type things.



3119967d0c said:


> I don't think this is a thing with furries.



Most I seen is just babyfur stuff.  While it may look harmless, it can get creepy. A lot of creepy people is the main reason why I rarely RP anymore.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Dec 25, 2019)

Both are pretty cringe, but ageplay goes right into grimace.

No, not that grimace.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Dec 25, 2019)

DDLG hands fucking down
Oh, and Cubplay.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Dec 26, 2019)

Ageplay, duh.

but babyfur has the to worst.


----------



## Terrorist (Dec 26, 2019)

I dunno, which do you think is worse: pig shit or dog shit?


----------



## FukuMuku (Dec 29, 2019)

what about petplay?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 30, 2019)

Sigma said:


> The part about "naughty pictures with their niece", other more alleged extreme forms of that and the split between roles.



PS, sorry for the late response, it seems I had lost the thread for a bit, until someone now responded to it.


That specific example was about sarah nyberg, who claims by his own words that he was radicalized online. There were chat logs that showed that he shared online pictures of his niece with responses of "I can see underage twat", if I recall the quote correctly.






						Sarah Nyberg / @srhbutts / Sarah Butts /  Nicholas Nyberg
					

Note: This is a thread about Sarah Butts. For his insane white knights, check the thread here.  [02:44]  most people that look at lolicon aren’t pedophiles.   Surprised that he hasn't had a thread here, so let's get moving on this infamous dogfucker! :julay:  Pretty much anyone who browsed a...




					kiwifarms.net
				





There are also a number of convicted pedophiles that have said that in order to get access to more CP online they had to produce some of their own CP, either by hanging up camera's in changing rooms, or other worse methods.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Dec 30, 2019)

I would say DDLG but then I remember that babyfurs exist.


----------



## Sigma (Dec 30, 2019)

Mr. Skeltal said:


> I would say DDLG but then I remember that babyfurs exist.


Isn't that picking both?


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Dec 30, 2019)

Sigma said:


> Isn't that picking both?


Yes and no, yes because babyfurs are both furry and ageplayers; no because they're usually more into the furry fandom than ageplay.


----------



## Unog (Dec 30, 2019)

Ageplay because I see that shit everywhere in politics nowadays.


----------



## CaptainNiemand (Dec 30, 2019)

Neither.

I found the locked *Fluffies *thread here on the Farms ...




Spoiler: Fluffies









						Fluffies
					

Fluffies are a subsect of the bronydom that like fluffy ponies.    Cute, right? It would be, but the overarching theme with fluffies is the systemic abuse and torture. The concept of fluffies is that they are exceptional because they've been selectively bred to yield the biggest, fluffiest coats...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Non-Expert! (Jan 1, 2020)

Death Grip said:


> On that slippery slope proposal, I smoked cannabis for years. On a daily basis. From what I was taught at school, this was going to be a gateway drug and would end with me sitting on the floor in an alley, shooting heroin into my veins or smoking crack through a crack pipe .
> Guess what? Neither of those scenarios happened and today I can't remember the last time I smoke a fricking joint.
> It being Christmas, I have had a few proseccos and a couple of Bailey's. They were very nice and I enjoyed them immensely.
> I am not clamouring for a joint or anything harder.
> ...



Some people get addicted and some don't. Nothing seems to be an absolute "gateway" to something ... this is only a question of potentials. 

I am sceptical that weed is a gateway to cocaine use for example. Simply because people use these substances for different purposes. If you are using weed to block out pain, or to tune out rage, I could see the user tu4ning to heroine, OCs or fentanyl. If you are using cocaine and run out of money I could see it being a gateway to crack etc. But smoking weed, if it even appeals, is more like a gateway to smoking a lot of weed. 

Anyway, about fetishes like the ones mentioned ... it can be very crippling to have a fetish that an otherwise compatible partner is not into. So putting a lid on it definitely has its place. 

People with diaper or animal fetishes are going to experience a lot of doors slamming in their faces.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jan 2, 2020)

troon patrol said:


> The odds someone is into DD/LG and a true pedo is much lower than a furry being a dog fucker/true pedo.



When you say "true pedo" do you mean:
A. Someone with pedo desire
B. Someone who has fulfilled that pedo desire somehow
C. Someone who has engaged in illegal sexual misconduct in regards to minors?



Death Grip said:


> On that slippery slope proposal, I smoked cannabis for years. On a daily basis. From what I was taught at school, this was going to be a gateway drug and would end with me sitting on the floor in an alley, shooting heroin into my veins or smoking crack through a crack pipe .
> Guess what? Neither of those scenarios happened and today I can't remember the last time I smoke a fricking joint.
> It being Christmas, I have had a few proseccos and a couple of Bailey's. They were very nice and I enjoyed them immensely.
> I am not clamouring for a joint or anything harder.
> ...




And sometimes when people fall 10 stories from a building they don't even break a single bone. That doesn't mean one should do it.

I don't know what the conversion rate of cannabis usage to heroine usage is. Due to the different nature of these drugs, I don't consider it very high.

But though the conversion rate isn't 100% or even 50%, doesn't mean it isn't significantly higher than those who abstain from cannabis usage.

In my country the latter is legal. And having known someone that works at such a shop, they build relationships with frequent clients and end up also selling them illegal drugs off the books.

In general there seems to be more of a pipeline from cannabis to ketamine or psycadelic shrooms, rather than to heroine, but it's hard to observe that underbelly accurately.

Finally, just because you didn't break a bone jumping from a 10 story window, doesn't mean it is a risk free activity or that you won't break one if you tried again. The sense of invulnerability of things working out alright may end up being a danger rather than a blessing.


----------



## troon patrol (Jan 2, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> When you say "true pedo" do you mean:
> A. Someone with pedo desire
> B. Someone who has fulfilled that pedo desire somehow
> C. Someone who has engaged in illegal sexual misconduct in regards to minors?




A.


----------



## Dovahkiin95 (Feb 6, 2020)

I really don't want to get some hate mail sent to me but i honestly think ageplay is worse. as a furry i can say ageplay is worse as we do not do fetishes and we just simply want to make OC's in peace and we are NOT zoophiles.

Please don't attack me,

Dovahkiin95


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Feb 6, 2020)

DDLG
Hands down. Please, those 'Doms' are nothing more than Betas desperate to be more paternal.


----------



## The Carrier of Light (Feb 7, 2020)

People who get off to animals or pretend to be kids are honestly wrong in the head. Just shoot yourself at that point, there's no morality or any good reason why this should be accepted. I try to be open-minded and look at different views, but these fuckers are a different breed that should go extinct. If you want to be an animal, be it a wolf, bear, lion etc then go to some third-world country and fuck those animals until you get hunted down. For pedos... just fuck off mate, not much will help.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Feb 8, 2020)

Dovahkiin95 said:


> I really don't want to get some hate mail sent to me but i honestly think ageplay is worse. as a furry i can say ageplay is worse as we do not do fetishes and we just simply want to make OC's in peace and we are NOT zoophiles.
> 
> Please don't attack me,
> 
> Dovahkiin95



Pretty sure you're just shitposting, but these days one can never be fully sure...but furries don't have fetishes? That's a lie and you damn well know it, dude. Furries get off on all sorts of fucked up shit.


----------



## Save Goober (Feb 8, 2020)

DDLG is worse because it's obviously a fad for young women that's being pushed for "acceptance" by older people who should know better. At least furries seem to genuinely enjoy being degenerates and aren't just doing it because it's cool now.


----------



## AltisticRight (Feb 9, 2020)

Furries.
But what about furfags that are into ageplay?


----------



## snailslime (Feb 9, 2020)

they're two flavors of the same cringe


----------



## Amerika First (Feb 12, 2020)

Both are disgusting and degenerate!


----------



## TheRedChair (Feb 12, 2020)

Both of those types of people need to be sent to this guy.












						Two Burglars Sodomized For Five Days Straight After Breaking Into The House Of Notorious Gay Rapist | Thugify
					

"They broke in my front door, so I broke in their back doors!"



					thugify.com
				




An Eye for an Eye Baby... An Eye for an Eye...


----------



## Sigma (Feb 12, 2020)

TheRedChair said:


> Both of those types of people need to be sent to this guy.
> View attachment 1141934
> 
> 
> ...











						FACT CHECK: Two Burglars Sodomized for Five Straight Days?
					

Reports that a 'gay sex predator' repeatedly assaulted two intruders who broke into his home are fake news.




					www.snopes.com


----------



## TheRedChair (Feb 12, 2020)

Sigma said:


> FACT CHECK: Two Burglars Sodomized for Five Straight Days?
> 
> 
> Reports that a 'gay sex predator' repeatedly assaulted two intruders who broke into his home are fake news.
> ...


Oh I know that it was fake but still funny as shit.  It reminded me of the movie Deliverance..  The guy saying. "you got a purty mouth".  

Something terribly painful must be delivered to those types of freaks.   Something like this would work as well.


----------



## codeswhitchsperer (Feb 24, 2020)

"littles" today would have been candy ravers when I was a kid.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Feb 24, 2020)

Why would you ask this? Both are equally stupid as the other and they easily combine the two like it's normal about as often as they're apart.


----------



## UnclePhil (Mar 1, 2020)

Ageplay is weird when they act it out in public. Furries are bad for the absolute cringe art and the stink from wearing a squirrel costume for days on end.

Both are equally gross. But lots of people are into weird shit and just don't talk about it. To what extent are they putting it on display? Do they act like victims when their Tumblr gets mad fun of?


----------



## NoodleFucker3000 (Mar 2, 2020)

Age play. Fur suits are just goofy looking fantasy, anthos dont exist. But parents are real.


----------

